# Free Book Finds: February 2011 (No self-promotion, please)



## pidgeon92

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the January 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## Dani Kay

"New Orleans natives struggle to recover their lives as well as their property after Hurricane Katrina.... Story's musical background infuses her novel with a lyrical rhythm...as engaging characters rebuild their relationships and their city. The current oil-spill crisis only makes the hopefulness of this novel more moving, if heart-wrenching."
--Kirkus Reviews


----------



## Dani Kay

Historical Fiction / Romance



"From the time she was 12, Caroline Fletcher, daughter of a wealthy Richmond, VA, slave-holding family, knew she was different, for she knew that the household slaves were human beings, not mere property. When her mother commits suicide, Caroline is sent first to the Fletcher plantation and then to relatives in Philadelphia. Three years later, as the nation teeters on the brink of civil war, her father brings her home. Caroline is now a determined abolitionist, and she struggles to live in a culture where people believe that slavery is ordained by God. With her fianc‚, father, and cousin off fighting in the war, Caroline embarks on a dangerous path of spying and intrigue that tests her faith and demands risk and sacrifice."


----------



## Dani Kay

Chick Lit



"The show American Megastar is the hottest thing on television but its associate producer, Mandalay Florentino, is worried. She's just arrived in the tiny town of Daily, Texas, to arrange a surprise "reunion concert" for hometown finalist Amber Amberson. Only it turns out everyone in town seems to know the secret. And paparazzi are arriving. Word from Hollywood is that Amber has disappeared with a "bad boy" actor. Can anything go right in this tumbleweed town? Imagene Doll loves her town of Daily, Texas, but things are lonely without her beloved husband. Life seems dull. At least until that fancy-dressed woman pulls into town, looking terrified and glamorous all at once. Soon life's not the least bit boring as Imagene and the rest of Daily find themselves at the center of a media maelstrom--with a young girl's future on the line. "


----------



## PraiseGod13

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## RangerXenos

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Murder A La Mode is free today 
*NO LONGER FREE*
(mystery lovers)

http://www.amazon.com/Murder-A-La-Mode-ebook/dp/B000GCFC4G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296588131&sr=1-1


----------



## angelmum3

Re: Free Book Finds: January 2011 (No self-promotion, please)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00348UMSA/?tag=kbpst-20

*NO LONGER FREE*
Dreaming Anastasia 
From School Library Journal
Grade 9 Up-This convoluted and contrived story shuttles between contemporary Chicago, Russia during the reign and downfall of the Romanovs, and the enchanted world of Baba Yaga. Ann, 17, who lives in Chicago, and Ethan, a handsome 18-year-old who mysteriously enters her world, share the narration. She is attracted by his beauty, and she soon develops strange magical powers. Ethan has powers as well; he can protect people and places. Readers eventually learn that he is actually a man who died in 1918 during the Russian Revolution. Ann begins to hear Anastasia's voice in her dreams and sees Baba Yaga and her frightening antics. Supposedly Ann is the one who can save Anastasia Romanov from Baba Yaga's clutches, where she has been since her family was brutally murdered by the revolutionaries, and Ethan has come to enlist her help. After a great deal of mystery about Ann's connection to the Romanov legacy, readers learn that she is the great-great granddaughter of Victor, Anastasia's illegitimate brother who has also survived since 1918. He is trying to stop Ann and Ethan from rescuing Anastasia; if she is found, Ethan and Victor will become mortal and die. In spite of the confusing back and forth, persevering readers might forge ahead to see how the story concludes, but it is a difficult read. Also, the contemporary scenes between Ann and her friend Tess contrast sharply with the book's main focus, and Tess's bitterness over the loss of her virginity awkwardly intrudes on the main plot.-Renee Steinberg, formerly at Fieldstone Middle School, Montvale, NJ

A promise to remember
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Q0W8IY/?tag=kbpst-20


When There's Nothing Left But Memories... Andie Phelps is the envy of Santa Barbara. A devoted mother with a loving son and a successful husband, her greatest joy comes from reaching out to others... Melanie Johnston is the envy of no one. A single mom who works long hours to pay the bills, and her greatest joys relate to her teen daughter and son. Then the accident that changes everything. When opposite worlds collide, the impact reaches far beyond these mothers' personal losses. Two wounded women...Two families seeking hope...A community torn apart... How far will they go to fulfill...A Promise to Remember.


----------



## PraiseGod13

This is a children's book:
*NO LONGER FREE*


And this one sounds like it might be YA:
*NO LONGER FREE*


Both sound like they have Christian aspects.....


----------



## worktolive

Just Right - Erin Nicholas - contemporary romance
*NO LONGER FREE*


Love at First Flight - Marie Force - contemporary romance (I've read this one and loved it)
*NO LONGER FREE*


Hara's Legacy - Bianca D'Arc - erotic romance


----------



## HappyGuy

Christian Fiction, Mystery/Thriller:



And ...

Christian Fiction, Teen coming of age:
*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*


----------



## CandyTX

No cover on this one yet (it's a pre-order), so click title
*NO LONGER FREE*
Thunder Without Rain
Author: Ryan Brown
(Thriller - probably, not much info available, it's a pre-order)


----------



## CandyTX

Video Poker
(Game)


----------



## PraiseGod13

For those who like historical fiction:
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## angelmum3

PraiseGod13 said:


> This is a children's book:
> 
> 
> And this one sounds like it might be YA:
> 
> 
> Both sound like they have Christian aspects.....


The I Love You book - the pictures are there!! I wasnt sure, but took a chance


----------



## ice-9

What a title!
*NO LONGER FREE*
Beer Is Proof God Loves Us: Reaching for the Soul of Beer and Brewing


----------



## Geoffrey

John Evans is doing an experiment around DRM and non-DRM books (For details, go here) and put 2 of his books up DRM free and cost free as well:

Beasts of New York: A children's book for grown-ups by Jon Evans

Fantasy, urban

Night of Knives by Jon Evans

Adventure, Thriller

For What Its Worth, both are available on Amazon - just not as freebies.


----------



## kaotickitten

*NO LONGER FREE*

Is under the free books today. It looks like a christian romance.


----------



## SophieD

Here's a new one for today. 
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## SophieD

Here's another free one:
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## SophieD

And another one - Save $59.99
*NO LONGER FREE*


And another - Save $19.99
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## SophieD

Here's 3 more:

Save $19.99
*NO LONGER FREE*


Save $14.99
*NO LONGER FREE*


Save $7.99
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

Admit One: My Life in Film
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Emmett James
(Memoir)


----------



## BTackitt

Free preorder
How To Marry a Millionaire Vampire with Bonus Material


----------



## ice-9

From MIT Press:

Democratizing Innovation by Eric von Hippel


----------



## Anne Victory

How To Marry a Millionaire Vampire with Bonus Material
Kerrelyn Sparks
Paranormal Romance
How To Marry a Millionaire Vampire with Bonus Material

Pre-order. Get it while it's hot


----------



## ice-9

ice-9 said:


> What a title!
> 
> Beer Is Proof God Loves Us: Reaching for the Soul of Beer and Brewing
> *NO LONGER FREE*


This was free, then not free, and *now it's free again*. "You Save: $25.99"

EDIT: and now it's no longer free again. They can't seem to make up their mind on this one. *NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

A couple of business books:

The Lazy Project Manager
Author: Peter Taylor


Instant MBA
Author: Nicholas Bate


----------



## angelmum3

Bridge To Happiness
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Jill Barnett
Publisher: Bell Bridge
Subject: Contemporary Fiction - Romance


----------



## CandyTX

Fat, Forty, Fired: One Man's Frank, Funny, and Inspiring Account of Losing His Job and Finding His Life
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Nigel Marsh
(Memoir)


(there are a few others, I'll post them when I get back if no one else has)


----------



## ice-9

A couple of finance/economics freebies:

The Truth About Protecting Your IRAs and 401(k)s by Steve Weisman
*NO LONGER FREE*


The Keynesian Endpoint by Tony Crescenzi
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

Without Reservations: With or Without, Book 1
Author: J. L. Langley
(Gay Romance)


There is also a pre-order (no covers) for the first two parts of a book called When Darkness Falls by James Grippando. Both of these say they are essays on writing from the author.
When Darkness Falls: Free eBook Part 1
When Darkness Falls: Free eBook Part 2


----------



## CandyTX

Life From Scratch
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Melissa Ford
(Contemporary Fiction / ChickLit)


----------



## worktolive

paranormal romance - Bond With Me - Anne Marsh
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## sebat




----------



## CandyTX

I'm always reluctant to post the previews, but I figure someone might be interested... the first one I grabbed just to check it out.

The Guilt Free 3
Author: Lisa Lillien (Hungry Girl)
(Free 3 recipe teaser - pre order)


Letters to a Soldier
Author: Julia Spencer-Flemin
(Preview of One Was a Soldier, Mystery)


Countdown
Author: Jonathan Maberry
(Joe Ledger Bonus Story - Mystery/Suspense)


----------



## Tripp

*Listen* by Rene Gutteridge
Contemporary fiction



*Origins* by Randolph Lalonde
Sci Fi / Adventure


----------



## luvshihtzu

The book shown above: Listen by Rene Gutteridge listed as Contemporary Fiction is Christian Fiction according to the Amazon page.


----------



## CandyTX

The Little Known
Author: Janice Daugharty
(Coming of Age, Contemporary Fiction)


----------



## CandyTX

Squidge: Little Elf, Big Trouble
Author: Andrew Thomas
(Children's Holiday)


----------



## CandyTX

Medical Error
Author: Richard Mabry
(Medical Thriller / Christian)


... and a few business or self help titles:

How to Make Money Marketing Your Business on Facebook
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Clara Shih


The Truth About Better Business Communication (Collection)
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Leigh Thompson


The Young Professional's Guide to Taking Control of Your Money
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Farnoosh Torabi


The Rules of Work, Expanded Edition: A Definitive Code for Personal Success
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Richard Templar


----------



## CandyTX

Protector
Author: Laurel Dewey
(Mystery/Suspense)


----------



## CandyTX

Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith #6: Sentinel
Author: John Jackson Miller
(Sci Fi)


----------



## CandyTX

Ravenous: A Food Lover's Journey from Obsession to Freedom
Author: Dayna Macy
(Memoir)


*No Longer Free*


----------



## KayakerNC

Self-help for all you authors.


Sci-Fi, free again.


----------



## hglock

Passion turns to envy. Love to murder. One way or another, everyone is spoilt.
A sadistic killer is stalking the streets, carving his hatred into the bodies of beautiful, young women.
The murders are stirring up bad memories for Detective Lucas Huson, as he struggles to remain focused - juggling the horrors of today with horrors from the past.
When Chelsea Summerville's best friend goes missing, she's unwillingly dragged into the race to stop the killer.
As Lucas and Chelsea find happiness together, Chelsea becomes the hunted rather than the hunter.
Can Lucas shake off his demons and save the woman he loves, or will everything he holds dear be spoilt?


----------



## CandyTX

Gray Matter
Author: Joel Kilpatrick
(Christian / Medical Thriller - Preorder)


Riven
Author: Jerry B. Jenkins
(Religious Fiction)


Whisper on the Wind
Author: Maureen Lang
(Christian Historical Fiction)


----------



## BTackitt

CandyTX said:


> Gray Matter
> Author: Joel Kilpatrick
> (Christian / Medical Thriller)


FYI this is a PREORDER


----------

